
The anatomy of a privacy meme - MaysonL
http://arvindn.livejournal.com/124597.html
======
akkartik
_"if privacy advocates seek to have any real effect on user behavior, they
need to stop pontificating and learn to craft a successful meme."_

Generalizes to: "If you want to get your message out, learn to craft a
successful meme." That's a skill that is missing from lots of groups, not just
privacy advocates.

------
axod
"Care about your privacy! Get free farmville points for doing so."

That might just work.

